# Beautiful Frost Flowers



## SeaBreeze

Interesting, unique and beautiful are these naturally formed frost flowers...

“It is as beautiful as it is rare. A frost flower is created on autumn or early winter mornings when ice in extremely thin layers is pushed out from the stems of plants or occasionally wood. This extrusion creates wonderful patterns which curl and fold into gorgeous frozen petioles giving this phenomenon both its name and its appearance. Conditions have to be just so for frost flowers to form.” http://www.kuriositas.com/2012/12/frost-flowers-natures-exquisite-ice.html


----------



## SeaBreeze

Today's thread on Ice Hair reminded me of this old thread about Frost Flowers.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

That is just beautiful. Some look so fragile and some like feathers.


----------



## jujube

How cold does it have to be to accomplish this?

I saw a You Tube video once about blowing soap bubbles outdoors when it's about 20 degrees below.  They immediately freeze and then shatter when they hit the ground.


----------



## PopsnTuff

I luv ice formation pics....so much creativity from Mother Nature to be awed by


----------



## Mike

I have seen things like that a long time ago, but I
never knew that they were called "Frost Flowers",
very nice and very interesting to have them explained.
Thank you.

Mike.


----------



## Lara

Nature at it's best and excellent photography too...the perfect recipe for Wow!


----------



## hollydolly

beautiful, I've never seen anything like that....


----------



## Tommy

Amazing, SeaBreeze.  And very beautiful . . .


----------



## Keesha

Wow! Mother Nature sure knows how to impress.
Very beautiful.


----------

